
Show HN: Project-templates.nvim – A neovim project management plugin - composer3
https://github.com/pianocomposer321/project-templates.nvim
======
composer3
This is a neovim plugin for creating new projects from custom templates. I
created it because I had been using a similar tool in VSCode before switching
to neovim, but for the life of me I couldn't find anything similar for neovim.

